# Project von Dutch..



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

I introduced myself a while ago..

I'm Chris,33yrs and from The Netherlands.Carpainter is my day job.
Currently driving my second TT, my first (2002-2005) was a black 1999 Coupe with 225hp Quattro.









The first TT with my old project 'MK 1 G60'


























Sold the TT and bought a 1991 Polo Coupe 55hp...  








Bought a white 1975 Golf mk1 'Swallowtail'








Sold the 1984 Golf mk1 GTI G60 and the Polo and the 1975 mk and got me a TT again......

Since 2006 I have a 225hp Quattro again.Black perl and build in 2000.

















First didn't have plans to change it,besides of wheels and lowering.
Bought a used set of RH ZW4 9x18 and 10x18 and H&R coilovers.

















Didn't like the gold screws and silver centers,and painted them Black Perl and replaced The Pimp Gold screws for chrome.









In winter 2008 I changed the car more and more...the black wheels,V6 front bumper,debagded the rear,UK right rear light for the symetrical look..
















First meeting at MIVW 2008

















Summer 2008 I began to change the TT again....bought a used hood,took the paint off..









Drove 800km's to Ingolstadt (Germany) and RTS-Tuning changed the hood for me...









Drove the 800km's back home,and painted the hood myself (it's my job)









This summer I sold the RH's and bought a set of BBS RS 861 and 865 (8,5 and 9x19).They are from A6 S-line









Currently I have been busy with changing the interior.Bought a Basball interior in ebay.de....great mistake,seats are discolored too much...so within a few weeks there will be new leather on it.








Rearseat is like new,and bought a RS4 steering wheel in the right color to...only its facelift model,so I had to buy another steering wheel to get the right airbag. :?









Thats all for now....next plans are: cleaning front bumper,lose the sidemarks..maybe returning the standard hood again....totall repaint in another color...

And no,the TT is my daily driver...not my hobby :wink: My hobby is this...








1975 Golf LS Automatic 'Swallowtail'
Bought it from first owner,only 69.000kms and stood still since 1991.Only lowered it with coilovers and bought 1978 Porsche 928 wheels...

Enough about other cars...from now I talk only 'TT'... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice TT... 8)

I like the black RHs best... 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

i love your hood Chris....... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Some great pics , i like the bonnet too 8)

Mark


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Top marks very nice TT, like the whole set-up with the BBS alloys and the hood makes the whole car look very mean. If you're thinking of selling the hood PM me I'm very interested


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice write up  Like it on both sets of wheels & good work on the bonnet too, looks mean :twisted:


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

More pics of the hood/bonnet.


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the whole set up!! those RH wheels looke beautiful and the bonnet is a work of art
i would love a set of RH rims i think they suit the TT nicely....What PCD are the RH? what size spacers did you use?

Cheers Neil


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Top marks for artistic design and love the overall look


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

TTKING said:


> I like the whole set up!! those RH wheels looke beautiful and the bonnet is a work of art
> i would love a set of RH rims i think they suit the TT nicely....What PCD are the RH? what size spacers did you use?
> 
> Cheers Neil


The RH's where 9x18 et 53 with 25mm adaptors (5x100->5x112) and 10x18 et 40 with 20mm adaptors.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful car,just the sort of TT i like  Love the RH's but i think the new BBS's look best. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks fantastic! That bonnet is amazing!  You must be a hell of a carpenter to have all those hobbies and projects :lol:


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> Looks fantastic! That bonnet is amazing!  You must be a hell of a carpenter to have all those hobbies and projects :lol:


Hahahaha...I'm not a carpenter.....I'm a carpainter...car damage repair....


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

chris tt said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fantastic! That bonnet is amazing!  You must be a hell of a carpenter to have all those hobbies and projects :lol:
> ...


   read it to fast to busy wanting to get to that bonnet :lol:


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning TT, the bonnet is the only badboy style bonnet that I have seen work on a TT.

You should remove it and sell it to me.

The MK1 G60 looks quality work also, very nice collection of cars you have.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

looks fantastic  , how much work was involved in making the changes to the hood and what changes did you have to make so it shut properly?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Stunning car Chris and the bonnet is a work of art! 8)

Look forward to future updates and the new paint! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Today i did a 225km drive to Germany,to bring the frontseats,doorpanels,handbrake and kneepads to the leather upholster(don't know the right word  )

The same guy did many cars of MIVW and Westside members....so hoping to get beautifull seats back next month!

Also ordered a standard single outlet diffusor at the dealer,and will clean the single hole...and cut to 2 exhaustpipes off....to get the smooth look at the rear (allready debagded and symetrical lights)

Stolen pic for example...


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

That's just how I want my rear, looks stunning!

Looking forward to updated pics of rear and interior.


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

chris tt said:


> Today i did a 225km drive to Germany,to bring the frontseats,doorpanels,handbrake and kneepads to the leather upholster(don't know the right word  )
> 
> The same guy did many cars of MIVW and Westside members....so hoping to get beautifull seats back next month!
> 
> ...


Hey, you can't steal pics of my car............ :wink:

The cleaned rear will look great on your car Chris 8)


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice wheels mate not sure about the bonnet but repect for the job done!
R.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice, I especially like those RH wheels.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It just goes to show that a few well chosen mods completely transforms the TT from a beautiful car into a stunning car. I think the bonnet looks sweet and preferred the first set of wheels. The MK1 Golf on teledials is pretty cool too. 

Charlie


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

How did I miss this thread, looks stupidly good mate.

Although with that bonnet it does now resemble an a3 front the front!

I prefered the old wheels personally, and I think the front could go lower? I´m being critical mind, it looks stunning. Maybe a lcr splitter on the front would work well?


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

chris tt said:


> Today i did a 225km drive to Germany,to bring the frontseats,doorpanels,handbrake and kneepads to the leather upholster(don't know the right word  )
> 
> The same guy did many cars of MIVW and Westside members....so hoping to get beautifull seats back next month!
> 
> ...


Chris,

What exactly would have to the exhaust pipe? would you have to add a back piece to face downwards to let fumes out?

Sorry I this is the first time I've seen this mod on the rear and would like to know how it works.

p.s. Your TT is phat would love mine to look like that (better start saving) - I prefer the 1st set of wheels, awesome looks.

Shah.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

shahs1 said:


> chris tt said:
> 
> 
> > Today i did a 225km drive to Germany,to bring the frontseats,doorpanels,handbrake and kneepads to the leather upholster(don't know the right word  )
> ...


He'll just have the tips turned into diesel type tips, point down to the ground I would think.


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim G said:


> He'll just have the tips turned into diesel type tips, point down to the ground I would think.


Exactly...


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

This is how my exhaust looks.


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Brian,

Where can you buy the back valance that does not have the 2 holes cut out for the exhaust back box?

Or would you have to get the holes filled using filler or something from a body shop?

Shah.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

That bonnet looks stunning mate [smiley=sweetheart.gif] , did you take any pics of the work done to get it to close.


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Like what you are doing! Look forward to seeing some more. Love those RH wheels.


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

If things goes as planned....Brian TT will buy the bonnet tomorrow...
The bonnet won't suit my new plans with the car,complete repaint in another color,and a clean front and rear bumper ect...

Hope I won't regret that the bonnet is leaving...


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

shahs1 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Where can you buy the back valance that does not have the 2 holes cut out for the exhaust back box?
> 
> ...


The hole of the original valance is filled.
@ Ebay.de you can also buy one de that is already cleaned.



chris tt said:


> If things goes as planned....Brian TT will buy the bonnet tomorrow...
> The bonnet won't suit my new plans with the car,complete repaint in another color,and a clean front and rear bumper ect...
> 
> Hope I won't regret that the bonnet is leaving...


The bonnet will be in good hands Chris.


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

The bonnet has left the building.....hope to start on the big makeover within a few weeks  
Got a few idea's...but the hardest is to find the right color...


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

A few weeks late...but got a present for my birthday from my girlfriend.
View attachment 2

Bought myself something to..a US part to fill the frontbumper.
View attachment 1

And been busy with plastic welding the single outlet diffusor for the 'clean' look.


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

That armrest will look great with the rest of your interior Chris.

I'm looking forward to your cleaned frontbumper, rear valance and new body colour :wink:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow! Good stuff Chris! I'm a massive fan of the euro look and you've mastered it there! People have asked how did you close the bonnet but I want to know how you opened it? Can you reach the latch with that bad boy bonnet?

I've got a soft spot for the mk 1 Golf and the Polo coupe too! I have a G40 Polo, 200ps, not 55! :lol:

Greg


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> Wow! Good stuff Chris! I'm a massive fan of the euro look and you've mastered it there! People have asked how did you close the bonnet but I want to know how you opened it? Can you reach the latch with that bad boy bonnet?
> 
> Greg


I made the hook 2cm longer..thats all 



GRE608Y said:


> I've got a soft spot for the mk 1 Golf and the Polo coupe too! I have a G40 Polo, 200ps, not 55! :lol: Greg


The mk1 Golf is by biggest hobby...the TT not :wink: ...next year it will get full restoration


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Made the 500km (in total) drive today to pick up my seats at the leather guy in Germany...very happy with the result.
Will place pictures when the rain stops...


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Little preview..
View attachment 1


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice addition mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you have a contact for where you got the part to smooth the front bumper and also how much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking. Cheers


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi there, 
Very nice right up. Love it !

Taken a few simple tips, one of them for me is to removal the Audi badges from the rear. 
Looks, clean and sporty !

Doing mine tomorrow !

LEGO


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice Chris.... :!:

keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Love the angry bonnet. Don't think I have seen any other TT's with this mod. Normally it's done on chavvy little clio's and just looks horrible. This I actually love! Awesome car mate.


----------



## dimma man (Jan 22, 2009)

zeer mooie TT chris de nieuwe bbs'n staan er goed onder. grtz


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Today I put in the seats and handbrake and armrest.....saturday I will start on the doorpanels (I had to take them apart for the leather,need to glue/weld the plastic)
View attachment 1


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

COOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Today I finished the interior  

Next step will be the outside..


----------



## stubert (Oct 17, 2009)

great pics


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice love the colour of the leather 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

All coming together beautifully


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> All coming together beautifully


Yes...and I am very happy with it. Got most parts and idea's for the outside...hope to get started soon.


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris_TT, Ó how I LOvE your TT.
Just hoping I can make my own black TT quattro the 'same' sometime...
(and meet you/your TT at the next dutch Audi TT meeting)

Question: What's the difference between the *RS 861* and the *RS 865 *wheels and what size are they(wide)???

"_This summer I sold the RH's and bought a set of BBS RS 861 and 865 (8,5 and 9x19).They are from A6 S-line_"

Greetz,

Tim
(The Netherlands)


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

allewijn said:


> Chris_TT, Ó how I LOvE your TT.
> Just hoping I can make my own black TT quattro the 'same' sometime...
> (and meet you/your TT at the next dutch Audi TT meeting)


Never went to a Dutch TT meeting...and think I never will....I like to go to meetings with many other VAG cars,and not only TT's.... :wink:



allewijn said:


> Question: What's the difference between the *RS 861* and the *RS 865 *wheels and what size are they(wide)???
> 
> "_This summer I sold the RH's and bought a set of BBS RS 861 and 865 (8,5 and 9x19).They are from A6 S-line_"
> 
> ...


The BBS RS 861 is the 8,5x19,and the RS 865 is the 9x19....


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice interior Chris  
looking forward to your new look for the outside :wink:

The VAG meetings are much better then the dutch audi TT meetings :mrgreen:


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Last week I bought a set of used headlights...only the inserts I was after..the glasses had stonechips and many scrathes.
Yesterday I painted the inserts in very fine silver,and this morning I tried to polish the glasses...they turned out like new 

First I sanded them with (dry) P360-P500-P600-P800-P1000-P1500 and than machine polished them with 3M polish.
Now waiting for a package from the US...and the headlights can be put together..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This is looking to be a very professional job. 8)

Nice. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cant wait to see the next set of pic's. keep up the 8) work


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

nice paintjob Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

great write - up. super car.

JIm


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Saturday I finally had some time to work on the TT 

The inside is finished,so the outside is next....yesterday I smoothed the rear diffusior and welded 2 TDI exhaust tips..
View attachment 1


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice work 8)


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you...next step will be 'cleaning' the V6 frontbumper and installing the silver S-line headlights in US look


----------



## Brian-TT (Jul 7, 2009)

very nice Chris..... 8)


----------



## Grash (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi,

Where from can I find those wheels??

Thanks


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Everywhere on the internet (like Ebay) you can find those wheels. Also reps...but that would not be my choice..
Notice the right offset...most are 8,5x19 et48 or 9x18 et40...but 9x19 et33 is also outthere..that will be hard to fit with adapters on a 5x100 car.


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Its been a while...

New pics


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2008)

Car is looking fantastic mate 8)


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Changed the TT a little...


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

you swapping the colours round,dark wheels?the car looks great black or white,top job.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Really nice motor are you turning up to the Dutch weekend trip 25th 26th Sept?

Kevin


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Diveratt said:


> Really nice motor are you turning up to the Dutch weekend trip 25th 26th Sept?
> 
> Kevin


Don't know about that trip?

TT is 99% finished..after 9 days.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Chris, 
It really does just get better, Here are the trip details viewtopic.php?f=54&t=176409 The contact is Ttrev21

Kevin


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Less is more. Chris, that in my opinion is the perfect Audi TT.


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful... 8)


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats fantastic! Not too low, not too over the top, just right. Nice silver detailing with the headlights, mirrors etc.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

And as if by magic  I was the one who asked you to whack them on here on Vortex earlier today 

Why did you move away from the bose blick bonnet out of interest?

Charlie


----------



## krisey-TTQS (Nov 22, 2010)

wow, that white one looks fab!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

krisey-TTQS said:


> wow, that white one looks fab!


It's the same car as the black one buddy, he painted it white 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow some change since I last looked at this thread :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Your car is the dogs bollocks m8. I'm a massive fan of white TTs and that is THE nicest one I have set me peepers on. Only thing I'd prefer is a black leather seating arrangement. But tbh I'm so jealous of your motor I'd have it with velor seats, it's that damn nice. Super super job. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Your car is the dogs bollocks m8. I'm a massive fan of white TTs and that is THE nicest one I have set me peepers on. Only thing I'd prefer is a black leather seating arrangement. But tbh I'm so jealous of your motor I'd have it with velor seats, it's that damn nice. Super super job. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


My mums Vauxhall velour seats are SOOO comfy lol.


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Thnx for all the compliments 

TT used to be my daily car for 4 years,no it stays in the garage during the winter...Since I have painted it white...I am in love with her again... :wink:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Such a nice car, gotta say I preferred the pic with the spoiler off but it still looks great, not so sure about the covers lol but that's just a personal thing.

One more thing, do you drive with your seats that far back :lol:


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Fictorious said:


> One more thing, do you drive with your seats that far back :lol:


Yes...I am 2.00m tall... :wink:


----------



## jaredh53 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the bonnet


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

Long time since I posted...  
Last change the TT got is the US rearbumper..

Looking out for airride...any suggestions?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

> Looking out for airride...any suggestions?


you are in the wrong forum mate :wink:


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

kazinak said:


> > Looking out for airride...any suggestions?
> 
> 
> you are in the wrong forum mate :wink:


Why? You think airride is cheating?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

chris tt said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > > Looking out for airride...any suggestions?
> ...


I think he probably means it is not a popular option on here so far, so not much info readily available.

Car is still looking sweeeeet 

Charlie


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

looks cool when it was black and looks cool now its white  do you no what size tyre u was runing on your 18x10 RH wheels ?


----------



## chris tt (Jan 13, 2008)

sumpscraper said:


> looks cool when it was black and looks cool now its white  do you no what size tyre u was runing on your 18x10 RH wheels ?


I do...I had 245-35-18 on the 10x18 and 215-40-18 on the 9x18


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

chris tt said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > > Looking out for airride...any suggestions?
> ...


HPS I have mine being fitted when I get my car back.

Top quality


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Stunning TT mate 8) is all I can say


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks mate


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

chris tt said:


> Looking out for airride...any suggestions?


Get yourself on edition 38 for air ride tips buddy


----------

